# My first crack at this.



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

After doing some measuring and building today looks like it will be about 9'x9' with a cutout, for ease of access, with an additional 7'x3' run along the wall. The pics show what im working with. So far ive built a 4'x6' table to get us started and to get the bug full on. Im not sure how much more im going to build this weekend but im sure it will grow. 










This picture really shows the area I have to use well. 




























I set up the train just because I could. Definitely got the bug to make it bigger.


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

I got a little more motivated today and got most of the run against the wall done. Ive included an extra area at the end for a turnaround area. Im even thinking of doing a Mountain scene at the end by the furnace and have the train run into and out of the mountain routing the train around the furnace. 














































Thats where im stopping for the night. I still have a little more to build but the majority of the table is done.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of room to play with. Do you have any ideas for a track plan or are you going to build as you go?


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

We don't have any concrete plans. Right now we are just getting the table done and something to play with a little as we build it up. Lots of things in my head including a second level and running it through the wall into the bedroom. For now we are wanting to put down a basic layout with a moderate sized switchyard. Im not sure how lifelike it will become but practice makes perfect right!


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok well its not as big as I thought I would go. I'm sure I will expand eventually but I like it so far. 










I think this is how Im going to keep it for now. Time to get some track and seeing how much I can fit.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a whole lot of table there. How is your reach? You might consider a lift out section in there, so you can duck under the table and pop up in the middle.


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm 6'4" so the reach isnt bad. Plus the table is only 34" tall. There is only a small section that is a hard reach the rest is easy even for my GF.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I see that you have a brace in that long section. Think I'd go for another one or two if not a leg.


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

There are a couple other braces under there you just cant see them. Im 225lbs and can sit on it with minimal sagging.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I believe I am witnessing something called requirements creep. :laugh:


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

golfermd said:


> I believe I am witnessing something called requirements creep. :laugh:



What is this and is it directed to me??


----------



## Balrog21 (Aug 21, 2013)

Make your life a lot easier and go download the Anyrail software. It will do wonders for your layout and keep the frustration and headaches away. It's the best money I've spent in the hobby so far. Hope this helps!


----------



## Balrog21 (Aug 21, 2013)

You can check my layout on this thread it was done with the software mentioned above.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

golfermd said:


> I believe I am witnessing something called requirements creep. :laugh:


I am wondering what that means myself? :dunno:

Looking good Mike..........but can you dance on it?


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok the layout has grown again. and is growing daily in my head. I have added about a 2'x8' section so it is now like an upside down F. Here is a close to scale drawing I did of it. 










We still havn't figured out what we are going to do exactly since I keep making the table bigger. I would love to see what you would do if you had this table. We are thinking a mountain background along the long wall. Other that that just playing with the train.


----------



## Balrog21 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Mike,
I don't know your exact measurements so I just tried to guess the best I could. Below is just a quick thrown together thing, but I do want to give you some things that you should keep in mind.

1. Since you have the room don't use anything under 22" inch curves. You have the room for larger radius turns so use them. You rolling stock and your eye will thank you for it.
2. As far as the mountain thing goes against the wall remember that you need an access hatch in case of a derailment. Yes, these trains do derail from time to time.
3. Inclines - I don't know if you were wanting to use them or not but if you do keep in mind that you wont be able to run a 'long' train with such a short amount of space. There are 4%, 3% and 2%inclines, the 4 will take 8 feet and is horrible on the engines. 3 and 2 take a 16' climb and a 16 come down. These are going up to a 4" elevation. You can do a 2% and raise it just a little, I don't know what you were wanting do but just wanted to give a little caution there. Trust me on this, I know. I've tried the 4% to 4 inches in 8 feet and it's just not worth it.

Please don't think I'm trying to put you down, I'm only trying to give you a warning on some pitfalls that I wish someone had told me when I started.

If that was my layout I would make that long run straight on the edges. Fix it now before it's too late and you have track and scenery down. I would also clos the u space on the upper end. You said yoru were 6'4 so I don't think reaching any part of the table will be a problem. I'm 6'2 and can reach across 5' with no sweat. I do love the mountain thing going around the back of the furnace. I didn't notice that until starting to write this....

I also don't know what you want to do exactly with your railroad. Do you just want to run trains, do you want to do a lot of switching, do you want to have a lot of town scenes? Do you want to do a prototypical layout of an existing town or city? I suggest you go to www.modeltrainstuff.com and look in the HO structures section, once you start looking I think the ideas will start to run like a raging river, but I think it's already broke the damn by what I can tell by your posts.

The plan below is mainly to do a lot of switching that serves a plethora of industries. It has a nice size yard, turn table, roundhouse and engine facility, and fueling tower, and many other options could be put in that area. Remember this was just done real quick to give you an idea of what you can do with the space you have.

Ok, that's enough to digest this go round I think. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask. That's what we are here for is to help one another. *ALWAYS REMEMBER *it's your railroad and it's only meant for you and whoever you wish to share it with to have fun with.

Anywho, enjoy the plan below. It was fun making it!


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm thinking that the two extensions would be great for 1. Industry switching, and 2. A massive train yard. I would put a mountain around the post to 1. Hide the post, 2. Make people have to walk around the layout to enjoy everything instead of being able to take the whole thing in while standing in one place. 
You could also easily have a double track mainline! With atleast 3 or 4 towns along the main route, then each "arm" could be another town. 
Mountain around the pole, desert in the middle stretch, farm land at the far end (bottom of the F). 
This empire could have so many industries, so much landscaping, so much fun I'm already a little jealous of what you can do.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

With the far end town being midwesteen farm land, that leaves a lot of options as well. You could do cattle, grain, maybe a forrest with logging operations. 
Ths can influence the industries you serve in the switching leg of your layout and vice-versa which also influences your rolling stock. 
So ask yourself these questions...
1. Is there a type of rolling stock I really like to run more than others?
2. Is there an industry that really interests me?
3. Do I want a little of everything and not worry about limiting my options?


----------



## Balrog21 (Aug 21, 2013)

the possibilities are endless aren't they, Spoil??


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Balrog21,
Limited by imaganation and money. At least the OP is having fun with this in the mean time. That's what really counts.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice work for a first job!

Makes mine look like ... well... something not good.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Balrog21

You are at the fun point...all that table and what to do with it. Think you've got it
right. Just run some trains a bit and it'll come to you.

I'm a big fan of single track mains...DCC of course. You might add passing sidings
at about 4 places on what you have. That way you can run trains in
opposite directions. Passing sidings make good places for passenger stations and yard leads too.

When you do finalize your layout, as big as it is, you'll want to run a power buss and have
a number of feeder drops about every 10 or 15 feet.

Don


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm still seein gfloor in those photos. Maybe it's time to grow it some more?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mike,

Had some more thoughts... In the desert in the middle you could have a small town that requires foo, water, and fuel to all be brought in by rail. That opens up a lot in terms of industries you can add and rolling stock you can use. If you need a back ground story, you could say that the town was a social experiment conducted by NASA to see the effects of long term isolation of a group of people whos life support was remotely delivered. IE: space trip to Mars or long term living on the Moon. If you're into this stuff ( like I am) you could set up all sorts of future like buildings and transportation methods and really have a fun sci-fi themed town in your empire.

Damn, now I'm even more jealous of your layout.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I like that the OP keeps going bigger and bigger, reminds me of myself when i first started with a small 10x10 square, then took over one side of my basement. And im still not done, once you start expanding and you have room to expand its hard stopping the bug to go bigger

One thing i learned about feeder wires is you can never have too much, i have feeders on every other 3 foot track section. some say this is over kill but down the line it is called using your smarts...


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

spoil9 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Had some more thoughts... In the desert in the middle you could have a small town that requires foo, water, and fuel to all be brought in by rail. That opens up a lot in terms of industries you can add and rolling stock you can use. If you need a back ground story, you could say that the town was a social experiment conducted by NASA to see the effects of long term isolation of a group of people whos life support was remotely delivered. IE: space trip to Mars or long term living on the Moon. If you're into this stuff ( like I am) you could set up all sorts of future like buildings and transportation methods and really have a fun sci-fi themed town in your empire.
> 
> Damn, now I'm even more jealous of your layout.



Now this is something I can get into. lol Love the Idea. It may work its way into it.


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

We thank you all for the great Ideas and imput. Right now we are just kinda playing with the track we have to see what we like. We want some sort of double loop so we can run two trains. Im thinking of putting the yard on the long thin part and a town/industry on the main table and on the run by the Furnace we are thinking some sort of Canyon or desert setting.


----------



## Balrog21 (Aug 21, 2013)

Are you going to go DCC? I think you will like it a lot better! Love the canyon idea!


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

Balrog21 said:


> Are you going to go DCC? I think you will like it a lot better! Love the canyon idea!


We have just started to play with it. Im sure we will go to DCC but its not in the budget right now. I keep having thoughts of a huge layout. We have about 600 sqft in the basement we can utilize for this so this is the beginning.


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

Well got it all smoothed out and painted. Playing with some track now.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Looking good. I'm liking that little shelf you have in the first and third pictures. 

Also a fan of the Dr Pepper.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How are you going to reach the middle? I think I'd be thinking of a trapdoor in there.


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

Its all a pretty easy reach being im 6'4" and she is 5'9". Where the table is the widest There is going to be mountain terrain. Plus I can get on the table if the need arises. That little shelf is going to be the control center. 

Finally got the double run around the Furnace done. We are going to have a mountain with two tunnels for the end and a pretty good National Forest area and Lumber Mill.
Where we were originally going to put the trainyard We are Thinking about having a small feed lot and Farmland.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Remember, you are likely to have to take that panel off the furnace at some point for maintenance.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree. Going around the furnance may have been a little too much.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Going around the furnace is fine, just modify it so you can lift that portion out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Another option is to make that section removable, kinda' like a modular layout. That allows you to have your cake and eat it too. It's possible that there may be a reason to get into the sides as well. 

Just remember, *Murphy was an optimist!*


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

Ive made it all easily removable. Just a few screws and bingo can remove and install new furnace if need arises. And can all be removed from the backside so once I get my Mountain built I can still remove the loop. I have been in the construction industry for many years. I have done from new home construction to a 100yo home remodel. I've seen most things when it comes to construction and have had to fix a lot. 

Thanks for the warning but I've got the table part down its the Track layout and landscaping part we are new to.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mike4xdriver said:


> ... its the Track layout and landscaping part we are new to.


Post a picture of the track plan you're thinking about and we can offer suggestions. Even if it's a hand drawn rough draft.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad you considered that Mike. :thumbsup: I would have felt bad if I didn't mention it, you never know if someone has overlooked something obvious, it's happened to me.


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)

I hear ya John I encounter this a lot on the Truck forums im on. 

Spoil right now we have a basic layout of track but have a couple changes to make and we are waiting for some more switches so I can finish the railyard/sawmill area.


----------



## Mike4xdriver (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good so far, can't wait to see the completed track layout. Looks like a lot of space for scenery.


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

looks good !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking great. Can't tell from the picture (bottom pic) how far is the reach into that space?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh to have that kind of space. Like what you're doing with it.

The downside of living in Florida: no basements. But 'tis nice weather
for the run to the Hobby Shop for more goodies.

Don


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ya that basement is sooooo nice to have. No basement in an fifth wheel RV though. Ha! Pete


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks Good


----------

